# Big Game Hunting & Wolves



## Renegade (Sep 11, 2007)

This was written by Ted Nugent:



The Wolf war is symbolic of the destruction of America – and I hope you will engage in the fight for the right, and I look forward to much feedback on this issue, which I see is critical.



Hunters and Ranchers have spent billions of dollars to restore game populations. Game populations are abundant, well managed, renewable, they provide for a billion dollar plus a year economy, the provide food for hundreds of thousands of people, they provide bueaty and intrisinic values to all Americans and those who visit here.



Along comes a group of people who are funded by trust funders. They have provided NOTHING to the restoration of wildlife game herds, their habitats nor the management.



They demand that their animal the wolf, gets a piece of the big game pie. The leaders in the hunting industry in 1994 were not wise, and they let wolves in. Perhaps they bought into the notion that hunters were greedy and they needed to share just a little with the enemy. Hunters did NOT fight a fight, they let wolves in – oh it will just be a few and they will only eat the sick and the weak.



Now, the anti hunters are using the American Legal system to destroy game herds and the hunting economy. They don’t care about the wolf, they simply want to destroy game herds, livestock operations and the associated food production and economies.



If the anti’s get their way and get 5,000 to 8,000 wolves in the west, big game hunting for all intense and purposes is OVER, FOREVER.



One Federal Judge has now became an expert in genetics, and has RE-LISTED wolves as endangered species.  ONE person, who is NOT accountable to the American People, who most likely does NOT have $1 invested in the outcome of this issue, can overrule the Democratic and Republican Governors of Western States. Every western state legislature, and the PRESIDENT of the UNITED states TWICE elected by the majority of the people.



One Federal Judge is Now also looking to eliminate the ability of private property owners to protect their private property rights – Just read the Judges ruling. If Malloy and the antis get their way, the ability to kill wolves to protect livestock and pets will also be eliminated, so that wolves can have genetic exchange.



What is most amazing and disappointing to me is how many sportsmen and sportsmen groups are sitting on the sidelines.



I can assure you that SFW is in this epic battle for our industry and future hunting. Habitat conservation is worthless if all there is is wolf dung fertilizing it.



If any of you doubt the impacts of unmanged wolves, just call your friends in Alaska, or in parts of Idaho or Wyoming, where wolves are NOT managed.



This exact same scenario is being played out with the American economy. Oil prices are destroying our economy, being 70% dependent upon foreign Oil is causing the largest transfer of wealth in the history of the world – T Boone Pickens – the source, enemies of America are the receipients of the wealth, and we still have stupid people and gutless politicians doing NOTHING. And the same small group of socialists are fighting to keep America from developing its own resources and keeping our wealth in country as we develop alternative fuels. Any possible solutions – Nuclear, wind, drilling offshore, in ANWAR, Coal will be tied up in court, and you watch, the polar bear listing will be used to block any and everything in court until the congress of the US steps in and changes the ESA. One federal judge will be able to block any energy development, because in some nebulous way, it might impact global warming and polar bears, thus, NO CAN DO.





Oh, and now that the country is in peril, the liberals want a gasoline tax, and a doubling of capital gains tax, to fund all the BS and illegal immigrants, and all those who expect the worker bees to bring them honey, which will only further destroy the American economy and our national security.



In talking with a lot of people, many feel the same.



The question is, when do the people who have built this country – and our wildlife – rise up in arms and call BS on the laws and the politicians that enable such stupid and wasteful laws ? Or am I just over reacting, and over estimating the destruction to our herds, and our American economy and national security ?



The SFW Board is meeting tomorrow night. I will see there recommendations, but it is mine that SFW do whatever it takes to win the wolf war.



I look to your opinions and see if you sense the gravity, the seriousness of the wolf issue. Are you willing to be in all the way, or just a toe in the water ?



Perhaps attacking this issue with a vengeance not seen in a long time, and winning a decisive victory, with some radical demands of elected officials, might provide some inspiration for the American’s to rise up and fix our nation as well.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

God I love Uncle Ted!


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

while i hate poaching with a passion i can not but understand that the ranchers and other livestock owners would and dare i say should do whatever it takes to protect there livelyhood does this make them bad, not in my world and besides my eyesights not what is use to be in my elderly years i could see a wolf being mistaken for a larget than normal coyote whooooooooooooops did i wright that


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

mack1950 said:


> while i hate poaching with a passion i can not but understand that the ranchers and other livestock owners would and dare i say should do whatever it takes to protect there livelyhood does this make them bad, not in my world and besides my eyesights not what is use to be in my elderly years i could see a wolf being mistaken for a larget than normal coyote whooooooooooooops did i wright that


Yes, I hear ya.

More like: WHOOOOOOOOEROOOOEROOOUUPS, Mack.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

the wolf thing aside....



Renegade said:


> *One Federal Judge *has now became an expert in genetics, and has RE-LISTED wolves as endangered species. *ONE person*, *who is NOT accountable to the American People*, who most likely does NOT have $1 invested in the outcome of this issue, *can overrule *the *Democratic and Republican Governors of Western States*. *Every western state legislature, and the PRESIDENT of the UNITED states TWICE elected by the majority of the people.*
> 
> *This exact same scenario* is being played out with the American economy. Oil prices are destroying our economy, being 70% dependent upon foreign Oil is causing the largest transfer of wealth in the history of the world - T Boone Pickens - the source, *enemies of America* are the *receipients* *of the wealth*, and we *still have stupid people and gutless politicians doing NOTHING*. And the same small group of socialists are fighting to keep America from developing its own resources and keeping our wealth in country as we develop alternative fuels. Any possible solutions - Nuclear, wind, drilling offshore, in ANWAR, Coal will be tied up in court, and you watch, the polar bear listing will be used to block any and everything in court until the congress of the US steps in and changes the ESA. *One federal judge will be able to block *any energy development, because in some nebulous way, it might impact global warming and polar bears, thus, NO CAN DO.


...anyone else seeing a much bigger pic?


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Do you guys remember when these anti-hunters tried to close areas to hunters because they found hair sample from the Lynx and they didn't want people to disturb this majectic creature? Well it turns out all the samples they had came from a caged Lynx.

Remember they have hidden agendas.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

> you watch, the polar bear listing will be used to block any and everything in court until the congress of the US steps in and changes the ESA


The great irony on this one is that in the middle 90s when Newt took over the House of Representatives, some serious amendments to the endangered species act (ESA) were proposed. The amendments took some serious teeth out of the act. The conservatives had the votes to pass it. But the liberals took it to the media and portrayed any amendment to the ESA as being more restrictive, and the constituents bought it. And that unfounded fear drove enough of the conservatives to vote down the amendments. Which was too bad. The stars were aligned at the time to return the ESA to what it was intended to do - protect species at risk of becoming extinct - not what it has turned into - a surrogate for biostitute burecrats with an agenda to circumvent reality to accomplish their agenda.


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

I've done some research on the issue.....CS, I understand why you are mad, I feel the same way. Really that is all I wanted...to UNDERSTAND where you were coming from. 

You should still read Leopold....it's good stuff. :wink:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Longgun said:


> the wolf thing aside....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeap I do and its going to get worst before it get better.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> I've done some research on the issue.....CS, I understand why you are mad, I feel the same way. Really that is all I wanted...to UNDERSTAND where you were coming from.
> 
> You should still read Leopold....it's good stuff.


UZBOW, Im just surprised that you weren't upset with the descision of some dumb*** judge. It makes the anti-hunters job a lot easier when we agree that wolves have a place and they're the missing link to the ecosystem which is crap.

The story about the wolf is the following. The wolf was the top predator in the lower 48 until another predator (man) moved into the territory and wiped out the wolf. Wolves kill coyotes, like man kills wolf. The coyote learned to adapt to the wolf by avoiding them, the wolf never learned to adapt to man. Man has always been a part of nature and we are the top predators on the food chain. We changed the territory and made it more suitable for man while making it less suitable for wolves. Meanwhile the good ole coyote adapted to all the changes whereas the wolf doesnt have the ability to adapt.

Predators protect their food sources from other predators who are in their territory like wolves killing coyotes or coyotes killing foxes. Man also protects his food source from other predators.

UZBOW a Leupold is a good scope.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

There is no denying that wolves have ranged far wider, and caused much more damage to both livestock and wildlife, than the federal government postulated in its "P.R." campaign that preceded their introduction into Yellowstone. Wolves are currently killing livestock in many parts of Wyoming on a weekly, if not daily, basis. Ranchers who own these livestock suffer both the direct cost of the actual loss of the animal, as well as immeasurable indirect costs. These costs, while incalculable, are very real nonetheless and come directly out of the rancher's pocket.

Wolves have also had a much more dire, and larger, impact on Wyoming's premier big game herds, primarily elk and moose, than was predicted or that the federal government will now admit to. For example, moose numbers in the northwestern part of Wyoming are declining at alarming rates, yet the federal government claims that this precipitous drop is due to predation by grizzly bears.

One has to ask, if grizzly bears have such a detrimental effect on moose populations, why wasn't it until AFTER the introduction of non-native Canadian gray wolves into northwestern Wyoming that this effect was seen? Perhaps the staff biologists at the Casper Star can explain that?

http://www.casperstartribune.net/articl ... 26ad41.txt


----------

